# Just filthy!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Today was just simply filthy! It took me a few stops to find them but when we did....Katy bar the door!!! Every cast resulted in a 16-25" trout! My guys today have been fishing with me for 18 years, 25-30 days/year. Days like today are why they will not fish with anyone else. Don't miss out. Give Jodie a call for bookings 504-912-7021 www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Limits ?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

firedog4$ said:


> Limits ?


25 per person where he lives.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> 25 per person where he lives.


 Plus the guides limit


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

Capt.Brandon said:


> Today was just simply filthy! It took me a few stops to find them but when we did....Katy bar the door!!! Every cast resulted in a 16-25" trout! My guys today have been fishing with me for 18 years, 25-30 days/year. Days like today are why they will not fish with anyone else. Don't miss out. Give Jodie a call for bookings 504-912-7021 www.reelshotfishing.com


Great job! My only question is where and when is dinner? And are you willing to tell us the lure used?


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Did not keep guide limit. I never caught a fish on this trip.


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Lure*



Carp-enter said:


> Great job! My only question is where and when is dinner? And are you willing to tell us the lure used?


Used live shrimp until they got worked up and then threw matrix shad in midnight mullet color on a 1/4 oz head. Tried double rigging but they were breaking the 30# leader!!


----------

